# AS Bolt Seat Clamps



## ohdeebee (Oct 16, 2012)

Dug these out to sell them and noticed one is not like the other. I've had embossed lettering in the past and understand that those are earlier, but what's the deal with the small letters vs. the large letters?


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 16, 2012)

I've often wondered the same thing. I suppose we'll need people to post some pictures of their original untouched bikes from the late 40s through the late 50s. Unless someone knows for sure when and why the change occured.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 16, 2012)

A different sub contracter furnished them.  Then as now it was the cheapest bidder got the contract.  Roger


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 16, 2012)

Makes sense. Any indication of a year?


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 17, 2012)

Those letters were pressed in with a steel stamp.  After several thousand stampings, the stamp wears out.  Since stamps are cut by hand no two are exactly alike.  Gary


----------



## frank 81 (Oct 17, 2012)

They are not stamped, they are steel castings!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2012)

There's also a later round headed "AS" bolt


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 17, 2012)

bricycle said:


> There's also a later round headed "AS" bolt




I believe those were primarily used on mid-weights


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 18, 2012)

Trudy's '46 B-B6 has the "outie" letters.

Weird. I never noticed that small difference 
in those D bolts. Now I have to go look at 
all of mine.


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 18, 2012)

*I bought a set of "S" springer bolts*

I got some "S" springer bolts that are also stamped a bit smaller than the ones normally seen, maybe the die wore down or maybe just a facility change and no sharing of stamp tooling.


----------



## oldjoysteve (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah, i think so, Those letters were pressed in with a steel stamp. After several thousand stampings, the stamp wears out. thanks for your sharing,


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> I believe those were primarily used on mid-weights




The later round AS seat clamp bolts were used on just about every model Schwinn produced in the 60's. 

My 58 D bolt has the smaller letters. I'm thinking this may have been a change due to a change in suppliers over the years. What was the last year this style seat clamp was used, 1958? Lots of changes happened for the 1959 models.


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 21, 2012)

What is being called a stamp is most likely a die that was used buy a die press and not stamped by hand.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2012)

oldjoysteve said:


> yeah, i think so, Those letters were pressed in with a steel stamp. After several thousand stampings, the stamp wears out. thanks for your sharing,




I'm sure the tool will eventually wear out but it will not shrink in size making the AS smaller.


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 22, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> What is being called a stamp is most likely a die that was used buy a die press and not stamped by hand.




I said the stamp (or die) was cut by hand, not the actual stamping done by hand.  Of course it was done on a press.  Bolts like this are made from bar stock in an automatic screw machine then the head and marking are done in a punch press.  They are not cast.  Gary


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 22, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> Dug these out to sell them and noticed one is not like the other. I've had embossed lettering in the past and understand that those are earlier, but what's the deal with the small letters vs. the large letters?




This bike has larger AS bolt. 1940/41 probably not original, the seat was swapped out along the way too.


----------

